# Mummy Costume



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm around halfway finished w/ Halloween costume for this year, so I decided to upload my results so far for your feedback. I'm gonna try the Mummy makeup suggested by Martha Stewart:

http://www.marthastewart.com/265931...ktourl=/photogallery/halloween-makeup#slide_9

Here's my result:

http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab104/bricksword/Haunt/Image3.jpg

http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab104/bricksword/Haunt/Image1.jpg

And, here's what I've got of my costume so far:

http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab104/bricksword/Haunt/Image4.jpg

http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab104/bricksword/Haunt/Image5.jpg

I think you'll have to copy/paste the links in your browser's address bar.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great face

You might want to wrap the bindings a bit tighter. They seem a little loose.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks great......loose bindings don't bother me....creepy face


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

What are you making your costume out of? The legs look good. that is all I could see in the pictures.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

How are you keeping the bindings from falling apart when you move around? I never could get that part figured out.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

The leggings are simply an old pair of black running tights as a base. I bought strips of white spandex, with each strip about 6" wide. The strips were soaked in a mix of tea & coffee for several days, and, after drying, I cut the strips to size and stitched them to the pants. It's a very long, slow project. I could try to get them tighter, but I"m trying not to stress my sewing too much. 

All I've done so far is the pants ... still gotta do the shirt. 

The make-up is also kinda tedious. Last night was just a practice run, and it took a little over an hour! I wish it looked more like the example on Stewart's website, but I guess what I ended up with was pretty creepy anyway.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

BTW, before starting the costume, I briefly thought about just buying one off-the-shelf. Not sure if you've seen what's for sale, but the only reasonably priced ones I could find were terribly .. instead of wrappings, they're basically just off-white tattered fabric. They don't look like a mummy at all!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

waldiddy said:


> ...I cut the strips to size and stitched them to the pants. It's a very long, slow project...


Ah. That made perfect sense as soon as I read it...costuming is obviously not my bag. I can imagine just how tough a project it is :eeketon:...mummy costume is now officially off the wish list.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

good plan with the spandex material. Just steer clear of any gauze or material that is flammable You don't want to become a burn victim for the next 30 Halloweens. The make up looked good. I will tell you that a good make up job, with layers and not just painting the skin takes me an hour minimum every time. So you are pretty much on par with that. As you practice it, you get better at it and it goes faster but good make up takes time. 

As a helpful hint, go out and buy some witch hazel. It is an astringent that you use before applying the make up. It will help your skin to not be as oily and sweat as much. Your make up will last longer that way. If you are going to have it on for a long time, and you are worried about sweating through it, they do make a product called sweat stop which greatly reduces sweat for make up applications.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

On the make up. 

I looked at the martha stewart picture and yours. For one, they did the make up on someone else which makes it easier. Two, you have too thick of layers, most likely from the paper towels being too big and having to bunch them up. Cut smaller strips of paper towel. Also, the type of paper towel you use is important. If you use the brown paper towels like they have in restrooms, it gives you a smoother texture and wrinkles better. 

Good luck with the make up. Try it again a few times and post pictures.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm not sure how to do the hands ... I could buy a pair of monster gloves from Party City or the Halloween store, but I haven't found anything that I really like yet.

Here's the results from a couple of different attempts:

this first one is simply black makeup on my hand with fingers poking through tainted cheesecloth. Pretty simple really ...
http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab104/bricksword/Haunt/Image8.jpg

this effect is better i think, but it took me 30+ mins, just to do one hand. This is the same method I used on the face, with strips of paper towels dyed w/ tea/coffee:
http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab104/bricksword/Haunt/Image7.jpg

another pic, of the opposite side of my hand:
http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab104/bricksword/Haunt/Image6.jpg

So, what's the verdict? which one looks better?


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

I like the first one, with the fingers poking through the bandages. They would seem to be the most practical, at least in terms of using your fingers. And it actually looks rather good.

I'm pretty sure that the mummy in the Abbott and Costello movie had it's hands wrapped pretty much the same way.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the first one better as well - not only more practical in terms of time, but I would think would take any wear and tear from using your hands better than the second version.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey Waldiddy!!! Can I say WooHoo to having a fellow NC haunter? Anyway, what I love about your Mummy-wear is that you are making it. Kudos to you, instead of copping out to a pre-made costume. But I have a suggestion. What is a mummy? A human body that has been preserved and wrapped in mummy-ware (much like tupperware, but without the 'stay-fresh' burp we are all so familiar with). I think some of the premade skeleton gloves would be a good place to start with your hands. Of course, when I was a skeleton I was a masichist and painted my own skeleton hands on black spandex gloves, but you could paint them on whatever color spandex gloves that you have, or purchase. And I really wish you would post more pictures of your costume head/face....it was too dark for me to make much out of your previous pictures. But cheers to you for going balls to the wall on this one!!!


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

The pics are from a laptop webcam, so they probably don't have the greatest clarify. I'll try again w/ the digital camera.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

waldiddy said:


> The pics are from a laptop webcam, so they probably don't have the greatest clarify. I'll try again w/ the digital camera.


:jol: Thanks! The pics were too dark to make much out of the detail...for me. I look forward to seeing your finished Mummy costume! Great idea!!!


----------

